# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Sephirofl - Lifetime Unban Service - 18 Months Experience

## Sephiroth

Vouches from Clients:




> Wow! Came here expecting to sell some gold for my cousin but stumble across this. Looked through it, and read through the feed backs and thank GOD I did. I was kind of skeptical at first thinking how can this guy unban my account.. you can't do such thing. I thought wrong.. Easy payment, different payment methods as well!
> 
> *1st Day* - Added on Skype, got a response in ~2 minutes or less. Told me to email him which is his preferred contact method. Paid via Amazon Gift card (Lifetime letter). Received 1st letter to send to GM. Got a response back from GM saying they will not unban. Told Seph what GM said and now waiting for response from Seph.
> 
> *2nd Day* - Got another letter back from Seph, went ahead and copy and pasted and sent it to GM. Got another automated response saying they will not respond to anything I say to them and blah blah. Usual automated shit. Sent Seph an email stating what the GM said.
> 
> *3rd Day*- Received another letter from Seph to send to GM. Went ahead and sent the letter to GM and surprisingly, 1 hour later, my account went from Banned to Locked. GM said that they will need proper identification to remove my account from Locked.
> 
> Wow. My account is unbanned. Idk what else to review about but this is a LEGIT service. Thank you Seph. You are the man!





> Was caught up in Blizzards latest banwave. First response that was suggested worked like a charm. Only had to open one ticket and got my account reactivated (Blizzard had closed it). Thanks Seph!





> I recently got banned for botting and i didn't want to lose this particular character that bots so i contacted seph. He wrote me out detailed instructions and when to make a ticket with the letter he wrote. I have submitted the letter and the account has been reduced to a 72HR ban. Cheers seph, you're a true hero.





> Sephirofl is one of the most amazing individuals I have had the pleasure to meet. I have dealt with him on several occasions and every time has been a great experience. Not only does he provide an amazing and trustworthy service within the gaming community but he takes a great deal of care with everyone he comes in contact with. I recommend everyone who is looking to get their treasured accounts back to take even just 5 minutes and contact Sephirofl. You will not regret it because he will take his already busy schedule and take the time to explain and make you feel at home. 
> 
> If you are worried about the cost of his service let me make the decision easier for you.. JUST DO IT! The service pays for itself, think about the amount of time and money you have put into your banned account? I vouch for Sephirofl in the fact he will go to the end of the world to get your account back or will die trying.
> 
> 10/10 Sephirofl provides the best unbanning service I have ever used. Will use his service forever.
> 
> My two cents. 
> 
> ~Spazzer





> unbanned
> Cant thank him enuf 300k gold 2 guilds 9 lvl 90's and 3 85 twinks SAVED
> omg man this is just joy i feel now DDD
> 
> PS.
> my account was banned 22-jan PQR ban wave
> there is hope guys





> Sephiroth Worked like a charm from banned to 72h, u are the best!





> Hi guys,
> 
> This account was just created solely to express my gratitude for the tip top services provided by Sephirofl.
> 
> I engaged Sephirofl's services when I was banned in Diablo 3 due to Unapproved Third Party Software offenses few days ago. I paid for Premium Lifetime services as I am an impatient person.
> 
> Upon making the payment and then follow the instructions provided by Sephirofl, my account was unbanned 26 hours after submitting my first ticket to Blizzard. Much to my surprises, as I don't put high hope in getting back my account. Obviously, he knew what he is doing.
> 
> He is worth every cent that he charged as he managed to revive my account that I spent thousands of hours in it. His services are particularly helpful for people like me whereby English isn't my native language and having difficulty drafting a proper appeal mail.
> ...





> I was banned on WoW due to abuse of economy 2 months ago. I tried appealing the ban back then but blizzard were no cooperating and I gave up on trying to get the account back. I decided to try contacting Sephiroth and try to unlock my account again, and man I made the right decision! I bought the premium lifetime service and was unbanned within 24 hours. The main method of contact was via email which was fine with me. I highly recommend Seph if you have a banned account and need help getting unbanned! Great service!





> Hello, I've been played World of Warcraft for quite some time now until recently i had an unfortunate run in with a ban, not only a ban BUT a permanent ban. I then contacted Sephirofl on skype/email and he gave me a small rundown on how much trouble my account was in and what he could do to fix it. Of course i was sketchy about this entire thing because i didn't know if it was a scam or not but i went through with the Lifetime Service that he offers and he started working on my case immediately. He gave me some steps and wrote me up and email and told me what to say to the GM's. 2 days later a GM finally responded to my ticket and my account was un-banned. I can't even explain how thankful and how happy i am for Sephirofl's help. I had lost so much (all my characters a crap load of gold, all my xmogs, my mounts, vanity items, legendarys etc).
> 
> Just to show you guys also here is the last email that i received from blizzard - https://i.imgur.com/2Fo5NFP.png
> Thus proving that my account would stay banned and wouldn't be overturned for ANY reason what so ever.
> 
> So many thanks to you Sephirofl, your service was extremely helpful.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Lee.






> If you are one of those people who is on the fence about this service, ****ing buy it, this guy is so legit it blows my mind. I'm a long time leecher of this forum and literally never post anything and just search for stuff that interests me. But this gentlemen has me taking time out of smoking blunts and killing noobs to post this message. 14 Thumbs up to this amazing guy 5/5 stars, Legit service, legit person, friendly as hell and even took the time to help ON HIS BIRTHDAY. Zach you are the man and just being able to fight blizz like this really makes my day!





> Seph has been able to unban me before, and is living up to his word of his lifetime service! He is working to get me unbanned again!





> I have purchased his lifetime unbanned service about two years ago which was only about $12 dollars back then it he successfully got it unbanned and it was the best 12 dollars I have ever spent and it was wroth it because I didn't have to buy the games and all the expansion and not to mention all the toons I have. A couple of days ago I got my main account banned and I remembered I had purchased his lifetime service two years ago and quickly got his Skype and asked him for help again. With no hesitation, he helped because he had confirmed that I did purchase his lifetime unban two years ago. His amazing writing skills got my account unbanned 4 hours later after I sent in a ticket.
> 
> If you account is banned, I highly recommend his service. If it is unsuccessful getting your account unbanned he will keep trying until it is unbanned which he did two years ago and now a couple days ago. The fact that I purchased his service two years ago and he honored my request and got my account unbanned a couple days ago is just A+++. He knows that he is doing!





> I lost account about 3 weeks ago in that blizzard summer sweep, it was perma ban.
> After contacting Sephirofl we made deal and give it a try, it wasnt easy i got some *** in costumer support but even with that after few tryes we managed to get me unbaned and my account restored.
> Sephirofl gave me quite solid support and answer all my questions and mails i sent him, even after we were done with account he gave me some tips for my another account problems.
> + rep for u mate and keep good work! i sure will contact u again if i get into trouble with blizz again!





> One of my WoW account was banned since 2007. I wrote and called Blizzard every year since to try to unban it. I've literally harassed them but without success. According to Blizzard, my account was permanently banned! So I was a bit skeptical about the Sephirofl unban services. But I decided to try because it is not expensive and telling me, you never know ... . Two days and two incredible letters later, my account was unbanned and ready to use! I could not believe it and yet it was true, I must recommend that incredible Sephirofl unban service because it really blew me away! Again thank you man!





> Excelent Work Seph!! This person helped me at unban my last 3 year account!!. i was a part of the banwave in january this year 2012.. i paid 15 dlls by paypal, and sent the 1st letter.. blizz says "final world no UNBAN THIS ACCOUNT" but with the work of this guy and perseverance we finaly cross the river.... take us like 10 days be patient and do exactly what he says.. ty again Seph!





> I paid Sephirofl $13 USD he wrote me 1 letter and my account went from being permanently closed to unbanned! WITH JUST 1 LETTER FROM THIS GUY! He is THE **** is all I have to say.
> 
> Thank you very much for your services Sephirofl!





> Amazing! I paid, he wrote an amazing letter, I sent it [was confusing because you cant just email them now, you have to use their ticket system in battle.net], and literally 5 minutes later I was unbanned!





> you beast you unbanned me in under a day!!!





> Absolutely amazing guy. Helped me on the 4th of July... Thats loyalty to customers





> This guy, man, this guy. After a little delay on my part, he got me the email, and within 30 minutes I was unbanned. COMPLETELY worth the $13. Saved me over $200 in gold.





> More then a year of botting and gold trading ... permanent ban few days ago ... one ticket with text that he sent me by mail, and account was restored. This guy makes really magic. Many thanks.





> Seph is awesome, He was quick, and i was able to get my account back in less than 12 hours +repppp





> Thank you again seph 2nd time ive contacted him and second time that i have been unbanned! gotta love him Thumbs up!!!





> Worked perfectly! Can't thank you enough. Will definitely be recommending to others!





> solid guy, great letter. I will get back to you on how well it works!





> I added Sephirofl on msn, he responded quite fast, we had nice talk, he help me out and i will use his services in future when i get into trouble! +rep for u mate





> Here is my rewiev of it
> First day: I got perm banned for Hacking
> 2 day: i contactet him , 10 hour later i got a respont
> 3 Day: i paid him and 1 hour later i had my letter ready to use.
> I'm currently waiting for a respont from blizzard, but it looks VERY promesing
> He is very talentey guy whit a lot of skillz and he is extreamly nice and clear in his language
> I will really recpment him to get yuour account unbanned
> 
> + rep





> I'll leave an honest review of these services. I know my rep on this board isn't that much but look me up on other boards and you will see I am reputable.
> 
> *Background:*
> I had 3 accounts banned 1/23/2012 all of which I was able to unban on my own. On 2/5/2012 all 3 accounts were banned again. I tried to get them back and was only able to get 1/3 of them. The other two got the response,
> "As this issue has been reviewed by multiple representatives, it is now considered closed. Should you have any questions regarding a different account or issue, please feel free to contact us again. However, further inquiries regarding this issue will no longer receive a reply. "
> 
> I wasn't very hopeful about getting my accounts back, but I figured for $15 I should give it a shot. I contacted Sephirofl and got a reply a few hours later. One thing I wish was a little better was his communication. I wasn't able to use MSN to reach him, but he responds to emails in a timely matter so it isn't too much of an issue. I explained to him what happend and he sent me two letters to send to Blizzard. Keep in mind they told me further contact would just be ignored. Today I got one of the accounts back...





> great guy to work with,sold him one month RAF game time,he went first,smooth trade,ty ! A+++





> Edit First Attempt - Still banned hopefully the second attempt account will become unlocked 
> Second attempt- still banned
> third attempt - banned
> fourth attempt - still banned 
> fifth attempt - UNBANNED HOW DO YOU DO IT!!! YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!





> I'll have to say, even on new years eve he responded to me. Very legit, I just sent in my first email with this letter he provided me. The letter is very thorough, I expect great results. I'm crossing my fingers. Let's make it happen man.





> Ok so my account was banned back in march of 2010 i thought because i never even bothered to deny the accusation is was hopeless, decided to see if sephirofl could help me and the results are.....
> 
> Hello friend,
> Thank you for contacting the World of Warcraft Game Master Department.
> The actions on the account have been removed, however you we have locked the account to ensure it is secure. 
> In order to recover your account, please submit a Battle.net Support Ticket: 
> In all honesty i thought the email he wrote up at first was was kind of generic but it DID work and for that i thank him.
> +rep and i will def going to give a tip, if he helps you give the man a tip he deserves it.





> well he wrote me a very very nice letter will let every one know how it goes and might be a repeat customer they snagged 2 more of my accounts.





> This guy is awesome. I paid the 15 bucks for lifetime unbann service. It took him aprox 30 mins to send me mail on steps i needed to take and of course an awesome letter to appeal my banned wow license. I did exactly as he said I did modify the letter a touch but it was a great outline could tell it was not a copy and paste letter he had just wrote it, and what do ya know first attempt BAM my wow license is now unbanned and i am back playing my main account. Two thumbs up to this guy Woot!!





> Perfect service !! i recover my banned account with only 72h ban, Thank Sephirofl





> Got me unbanned + no problem would def suggest him





> I ordered his service little over a week ago. Fantastic! The only thing I need to say. Got me unbanned from a game that I didn't think would be possible.
> 
> Thanks Sephirofl!





> I got permanent ban, and with this service i got 72h suspension.
> Thanks a alot !!!!!
> 
> Great service and support! Will definitely use again!





> Really good advice, helped me out and stayed on me to keep trying. He actually cares if you get your account back.





> added you on skype Waiting for you to Accept (simba) 
> 
> 
> Edit First Attempt - Still banned hopefully the second attempt account will become unlocked 
> Second attempt- still banned
> third attempt - banned
> fourth attempt - still banned 
> fifth attempt - UNBANNED HOW DO YOU DO IT!!! YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!





> I will DEFINATELY recommend this guy if you get your account banned. We just had a little chat on skype, then he emails me a 9 step guide for what to do. I followed these steps, and even before i got to the last step, this guy managed to unban me  Didn't take more than a few hours! Thank alot, Sephirofl! +rep





> Sephirofl responded the same evening I send the request, ready to go. I followed his steps and upon waking up this morning, my permanent license removal had been reduced to 72 hours. Thank you very much!





> Got my account unbanned in 2 hours after using hes method. My only advise is USE THIS GUY!!!





> Great service! Got my GW2 account unbanned. Thanks!





> I gotta say that his service is really great. I asked for his help two days ago and this guy helped me with specific steps to do to try and get unbanned. After a day of Blizzard wait time, they finally changed my account status from perma ban to a 72 hours suspension. Thank you very much !
> 
> This service is worth a try !





> He providing a great and fast unban.
> I can just recommend (: ++++





> my account is unbanned! I love you





> I recently got banned for buying gold and my friend linked me this thread I thought it was super sketchy at first but he doesn't ask for ANY of your personal information instead gives you detailed instructions on what you need to do AS WELL as back up plans in case plan A doesn't work. I made an account just so I could thank this guy. I purchased lifetime becaues you just never know whats gonna happen. But if you have a slight bit of doubt in his service, don't. Thanks to him I can fly my sky golem again  ++REP





> I bought this service a week ago and got my account unbanned 4 days later.
> This guy is the real deal, very professional and he help me in each step of the process.
> I recommended this guy to everyone that has his/her account banned.
> 
> Thank you!~





> Just helped me recover my WoW account that was Permabanned fast and easy would recommend to anyone +rep





> Just recovered my GW2 account thanks to him. +rep





> Great service, within 2 hours of payment I had a very well written letter and the next day I was unbanned from a permanent ban.
> Would recommend this service to anyone who is banned.





> Seph managed to unban my account after several "final warnings" and "don't send us tickets again, we will not answer them" by Blizzard.
> 
> I highly recommend his service if you're looking to get your account unbanned.
> 
> Thank you Seph!





> Just got unbaned in Neverwinter after "This ban is permanent and will not be revised.", good job Sephiroth





> I wanted to give my feedback on using sephirofls service.
> 
> I was banned 3 times for botting, and the third time was unable to retrieve my account. I this time proved very difficult. Not only was I banned 3 times, I used up the appeal already. He wrote somewhere between 10-20 letters, slowly advancing us to higher levels of support. It looked like I was NOT going to get my account back, as the senior support teams review was final. But Zach insisted we send a few more. With some expert psychological manipulation on the final letter, we managed to get my account back!
> 
> Before this point, I told Zach that despite being unsuccessful, I was more than pleased with the service. He provides a very good value in well written, professional letters that allowed us to get far up the service ladder. No other service will offer this amount of professional writing for this cheap, so its a bargain no matter how you look at it.
> 
> However like I said, Zack was persistent, and after I gave up he kept going, and got my account back! I am very grateful.





> Big vouch he turned my permanent ban into a 72hr suspension! Timely responses





> Unbanned me, great service.





> I was very skeptical about using this service, and to be honest, the only reason I did was the plethora of good reviews from fellow owned core members. Let me add to the list and say, this guy is legit. I just got an account back from perm closure. Great service, trust in this man!





> Huge vouch for this guy, it worked!





> I had my doubts, not necessarily for Sephirofl's skills but that my account was banned for almost 5 years already. Two of my fave characters, hours and hours of work, and I got banned. I was so distraught I quit. However, I wanted to check out MoP and google how to unban accounts and got to this forum. Got a hold of Sephirofl via email last night, paid for premium life time service and this morning he emailed me what I needed to do. I kid you not, an hour later my ban was lifted. I'm... STUNNED. Still cant' believe it.
> 
> Just wanted to give this guy major props, major rep, i dunno, just huge karma. Thanks Zach, you are the man! Made me a happy dude for Christmas.





> Got me unbanned in little to no time at all, would defiantly recommend this service, he even gave me a few tips how not to get caught next time





> Thanks to you got my account in no time! safe, easy , honest trade! +rep!





> Hello,
> 
> This service is amazing, it's work very well.
> Account been banned for more then 1 year and I just follow his step and it's work
> 
> Thank you so much !





> Just got unbanned after 9months and blizzard saying they're no longer going to look at my emails.





> wow Sephirolf you the best, ( [email protected])
> first I got email 
> The following action has been taken: Banned.
> This has happened because of the following: general behaviors that are against our policies.
> We would like to remind you of the Terms of Use Agreement you acknowledged when registering for Wizard101. It has been determined based on recent account activity that the terms of use agreement you acknowledged upon registration have been violated.
> As a result of this violation your account has been permanently banned.
> second after contact to Sephirolf now 
> The account has been suspended for one week and will be able to resume normal gameplay after that time. 
> he very true talent to write letter he the best.
> thanks a lot Sephirolf





> his unban service is the real deal





> Very nice and serious person, at my opinion he know what he is doing. 
> Keep the good work up!





> Hello,
> 
> this Unban service is definitly legit!
> He has helped me with one of my accounts, I would've never expected it to get unbanned.
> Trusted guy, I can really recommend him!
> 
> *Greetings
> dAt Random gUy*





> Perfect support, everything worked nice! 
> Love you Metin2 unbanned <33





> Sephirofl's service is indeed legit and a very good deal.
> 
> He got my guild wars 2 account unbanned. I was previously banned 3 times, I used up my last appeal, and he still managed to unban it.
> 
> He wrote 15-20 letters, and was very insistent on keeping it up, even after I had given up. He insisted we keep trying, and we got my account back after I thought there was no way it would work.
> 
> Highly recommend. He knows what to say, and what drastic measures to take if all else fails.





> trusted





> wow Sephirolf you the best, ( [email protected])
> first I got email 
> The following action has been taken: Banned.
> This has happened because of the following: general behaviors that are against our policies.
> We would like to remind you of the Terms of Use Agreement you acknowledged when registering for Wizard101. It has been determined based on recent account activity that the terms of use agreement you acknowledged upon registration have been violated.
> As a result of this violation your account has been permanently banned.
> second after contact to Sephirolf now 
> The account has been suspended for one week and will be able to resume normal gameplay after that time. 
> he very true talent to write letter he the best.
> thanks a lot Sephirolf





> Guys, hes fully legit. Made me remove a 400 Years ban in lol, and made it 2 weeks. (yes i did a realll dumb thing for 400 years...) Really appriciated!





> Great service, got the account unbanned within 48 hours first go in the big gold selling/buying ban wave last week  He gives an honest opinion about your chance of getting unbanned and answers any questions you have along the way, will definitely come back if I need another letter.





> This guy is amazing i got unbanned for using 3th pt programs and i saw his post on this forum, i was like im going to try it what can i lose? after a while ncsoft send me and email I got my account back he was with me thru the whole process best service ever what else can i say fully trusted member of this community, with a high rate unban service i think its above 80%.





> _Hi this services is working good is a HIGH RECOMMENDED to the players who always getting ban in game like me. I play shaiya US 3 years from now. in my past 3 weeks I always getting ban in game because im not following the rules and TOS of games or maybe lets say im not aware in game rules. one day i got permanent ban I make a lot of appeal but the support in game says sorry we cant help you. you violate the rule and TOS of game. im so depressed and fell bad cuz I took a long time and spend a lot of money to have my uber toon. But wen I met MR SEPHI the unbanner . i deal to him. i buy his services. in one letter he send to me everything is back just one letter i don't know what he do but only i can say he is genius and well knowledgeable in game unbanner. 'this guys is awesome HIGHLY RECOMMENDED_





> Hey i was iffy at first but he got me unbanned with in a 3 days. I had gotten banned for botting and he wrote a professional letter and did a couple of other things and in 1 day i got response saying imbanned but i still have 72 hr suspension don't worry that's normal. so all i can say is that i recommend you order his services he is very good and i hope he can help you out too!





> I had a wow account perma-banned for a month or so, this is the 2nd time blizzard have closed the account, the 1st time i was able to get it reduced to a 72hr suspension. I found out about this service and i thought it was worth a try. The service is fantastic. Fast responses, uses professional letters using multiple tactics and is very stubborn, even if you dont get your account back after the first letter, you will after a few attempts. I will be recommending this service to others with banned accounts. Dont be cheap, try it.





> I purchased my first unban letter from Seph and have no regrets. He got my perm banned account unbanned to a 72 hour suspension for botting. He was very professional, kind, and answered all questions. Will for sure purchase from him again if I receive any other bans on another account. Best part was that it was cheap, fast, and lifetime.





> Thanks Sephirofl! Ban got reduced from a perm to 72 hours! Really helpful guy and always online when you need him! It's a quick and reliable service!
> 
> Ty again Sephi!





> Great service, got the account unbanned within 48 hours first go in the big gold selling/buying ban wave last week He gives an honest opinion about your chance of getting unbanned and answers any questions you have along the way, will definitely come back if I need another letter.





> gotten 5 of my 7 accounts back now that I was pickpocketing on  Damn good service.  A little more persistence with the last two and I'm sure we will get them.
> 
> Thanks Seph





> First off, I'd like to say this guy is pretty awesome. I came to him with already two appeals on my ban. He wrote my letter (I just bought the single) within 3 hours of payment. It was canceled immediately. I reopened it and it was canceled again. I let him know about it, and he wrote me another letter, free of charge. He really does try to care about those he's trying to unban. Sadly, before I went to him Blizzard said they would no longer review petitions on my account. So, both of his letters he wrote were ignored out of policy, not because they were bad. If I had gone to him before I tried doing two petitions on my own, I probably could've gotten my account back. I may try to come back to Seph in a few months to get my account reopened, since from reading a few things around the forums suggest a long break may change Blizz's mind about your ban, or at least the restriction on petitions is lifted. 
> 
> TL: DR; *If you haven't opened a ticket yet, go to Seph first and don't try doing it on your own*, since this new policy of after the second petition the rest are ignored, really hinders what Seph can do for you.





> This guy is a true champion, he sent me a few letters and blizzard gave me a really negative replies and I really thought it was over, but he kept on sending these messages till they unbanned 2 of my banned accounts and changed it to a 72 hours suspensions instead of a perma banned.
> Just do as he tells you and you will get your account back!
> P.S. This was my second time I get perma banned, so for all you 2 timers out there, DO NOT LOST HOPE! LET THIS GUY HELP YOU!





> Listen.. when i heard about sephirofls unban service i was very sceptical like many of you..ive been dealing with sephirofl for a few weeks now..he has written many letters for me and he has always been courteous and to the point..i came into this knowing that there was a slim chance i was going to be unbanned,but i feel he has gone above and beyond to help me, and i for one salute him for this.





> I bought premium to bypass the long ticket que, and let me tell you it was worth it!
> The league account I've had for years (and was only recently banned) was unbanned after the first unban letter.
> I highly recommend contacting him if you have an account that's in trouble!





> I was banned a while back, and I lost over 8 characters on my account. I sent it over 7 appeals and they just said the case is closed.
> But I bought lifetime yesterday from seph, and he wrote me a quick letter last night. Checked my email this morning and my ban was lifted to a 72 hour suspension!





> This guy is a true hero! I would HIGHLY RECOMMEND his service to players who are currently banned. 
> Playing World of Warcraft since '05 and gotten my first permanent ban ever. I took the risk and got caught for botting. Luckily Sephirofl, came to the rescue! 
> 
> Sephirofl is dealing with your banned account like it's his own account. Very professional and understanding. After he briefly described what steps you have to take, I appealed and it resulted in a 72h ban! Many, many thanks and once again, I would definitely recommend his service to other people!





> Got an account banned for botting, in just a couple of days it got unbanned and reduced to a 72h ban 
> Bought lifetime service!





> This guy is like a lawyer of World of Warcraft. 
> Got banned for doing stupid stuff? This guy is the one you want to talk to.





> Bought Premium Lifetime 2 days ago. My account was permanently banned for botting, already had a 72hour suspension for botting too. After two letters it got reduced to a 72hour suspension. Thanks a shit ton!





> Would recommend this guy to anyone, been an amazing help and support for my tickets  keep it up and if you have any doubts, please set them aside cause this is worth it ! 
> 
> <3





> Thanks Sephirofl ! Blizzard changed my permanent ban to 72h





> man U R such a god..I cant believe I can get my account back...I was told by Blizzard customer service "further inquiries regarding this issue will no longer receive a reply."..but U did it.....OMG..thx u bro..thank u sOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much





> Just got a permabanned LoL account unbanned! Fast and amazing service!





> A little late in posting the review. Got my account unbanned in 1 letter; very easy (I was leveling a toon). Would recommend. Hopefully, I'll never have to use the service again though.





> ****ing amazing! Great service, speed, and served what he said he would.
> 
> I wasn't thinking it would actually work.





> great service 
> really fast and reliable. highly recommended 
> thanks





> Absolutely legit guy, helped me with an issue! I completely recommend him, u wont regret it at all!





> Perma ban was lifted and turned into a 72 hour ban. Super happy about Sephi's service.





> Got permanently banned in WoW, and Sephirofl got me unbanned on the same day. Incredibly quick, professional and caring service. I bought the Premium Lifetime since I knew that if I was ever banned again, then I could 100% rely on him to get me out of it.





> LEGENDARY Great service, Thank you Seph! ! !





> This guy is amazing.
> Just got my account unbanned, and i wasn't really expecting to be unbanned for what i did but, after 3 or 4 letters from Sephirofl, they unbanned me.
> Recommended!





> Just paid for your premium service + added you on skype.
> update: Just got unbanned. Thanks.





> Paid for service yesterday, unbanned today! 2nd account you have got back for me, Thank you.





> *Just got unbanned on WILDSTAR, thanks dude, love this service. +rep !!!*





> He got me unbanned for botting. 100.% quality service.





> I purchased a single letter in order to try and get my PQR ban revoked.
> Blizzard replied with a simple copy-paste reply saying they wouldn't discuss the matter any further. 
> I had already given up by then, but Sephirofl was nice enough to give me two free letters! 
> Unfortunately Blizzard simply closed my apppeals without response, and so I decided to call it quits since my account wasn't that important.
> Still, I'm amazed that Seph would give me two free letters and the fact that his response to my emails always came within less than 24 hours.
> 
> He gets my highest recommendation!





> AMAZING got my perma banned wow account for botting unbanned in 1 letter saved my life





> Just WOW! purchased the lifetime, sent the ticket like he told me, today got my Diablo 3 account unbanned.





> I bought one unbann, the first ticket working, Thanks!





> Bought two premium lifetimes for my accounts that just recently were banned for botting, and he got them unbanned within a day or two! Only took one letter for each one, and he was very helpful with everything. So glad I found Seph, he really is a miracle worker.





> Great service, would 100% recommend, got my lifetime banned account, unbanned and only a 3 day suspension.
> 
> Great price for the amount of time spent on my account.





> Bought lifetime premium service for an unban. 
> Received email fairly quick.
> The step by step guide was very well written and easy to understand.
> Followed it and the next day my permanent ban was changed to a 72 hour ban.
> Overall great service and customer assistance. 
> However getting in touch is rather slow but I understand that he does have a job outside of providing this service.

----------


## Sephiroth

Online and Unbanning nowOnline and Unbanning now

----------


## Verum

thanks for the work it really works

----------


## hellrazor113

Just orderd this service! will report back with the results! He is a nice guy!

----------


## Deranged23

I ordered his service little over a week ago. Fantastic! The only thing I need to say. Got me unbanned from a game that I didn't think would be possible.

Thanks Sephirofl!

----------


## Starsqt

Ordered his service earlier today. Responded very quickly w/ a detailed email on how to go about my first few steps. Really nice/ Highly Recommended
Ticket 1 - Unsuccessful (mostly just to get a response)
Ticket 2 - Waiting on Response.

----------


## Sephiroth

A little update of information required.


If you need my service, you may add me to Skype, but can you please email the following information to [email protected] to help with reviewing the ban: 

What Game Were you Banned? 
Why were you banned? 
Have you appealed the ban? 
Have you been banned before? 
Where did you hear about my service ? 
Do you have a Promo code from a referral?
What is your Skype ?

----------


## Sephiroth

Online Now, but I will be away from the 11th - 15th.

If you need Unbanned, message me at the following:
Skype - BigZuc0
Email - [email protected]

----------


## Sephiroth

I am back from vacation, and online.

If you need Unbanned, message me at the following:
Skype - BigZuc0
Email - [email protected]

----------


## Sephiroth

All, 

Due to a recent hack that had compromised my email / Skype, I have had to change my contact information. Please be sure to disregard my previous Skype, and contact me using the following info.

Skype: SephiroflUnban
Email: [email protected]

If you were effected by the hacker, please contact me and I will assist you however I can.

Best Regards,

Seph

----------


## Sephiroth

Online Now!

If you need Unbanned, message me at the following:
Skype - SephiroflUnban
Email - [email protected]

----------

